# Pheasant gear.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm having a hard time finding gloves for pheasant hunting. This spring, I popped into scheels again and asked for a really REALLY good glove for pheasant hunting. I dropped a good amount of cash on another pair that sucks. My hands were colder WITH the gloves on. I have yet to find a good glove to wear WHILE pheasant hunting. I also don't like the flip back gloves, but as it gets colder, I will eventualy have to resort to those.

Any tips?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cenex stores sell a buff goat skin "driver glove' for about $10. They are thin and pliable and can be washed without hardening up. For cold weather buy one size bigger and put the ploypro liners in for a few dollars more. These will work if you're moving. You'll lose some sensitivity with the liners. (darn safetys)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont shoot with gloves on......they just get in the way. If you start getting your hands use to it as time goes on you will find that you don't even notice it. Unless its REALLY cold. Then I'll wear them.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I found some at Super Wal Mart store that where in the turkey hunting section for 8 or 10 bucks. Camo with turkey track on the back. They are thin enough to load shells and will keep the wind off. They used to have thin leather gloves but I didn't see them this year about 15 bucks. I have worn out a couple pair of the leather. I think the new ones are manmade material.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Go get a job in a grocery store and ask to work in the freezer department. I found out really quick how cold your hands get. Stocking frozen stuff in freezers for an hour or 2 every morning will get your hands used to the cold. You gradually build up a tolerance to cold hands syndrome.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I use one of those yellow gloves with all the small rubber dots all over on the left hand for forehand control and a cheap jersey clove on the right hand for feel on the trigger hand. works for me


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I started using Wells Lamont pigskin gloves many years ago. I buy whichever size fits exactly, and then mink oil them, heavily, and wear them around the place while doing chores until they are well broken in. They keep my hands warm down into the low teens, and are comfortably soft, thin, flexible and completely water/bloodproof. For fifteen bucks, they might just be worth a try to you. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Try the gloves that motor cross guys wear. Or on atv glove.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have found that the Bob Allen insulated shooting gloves are the best. You will pay for them however.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like a glove made by Columbia or Whitewater. They are "guantle" length, have Gore-Tex or similar waterproofing and have spandex trigger fingers. The palm/bottom of the hand is suede and the rest of the glove is nylon of some sort. They run $30-$40.


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

I found some workable and inexpensive shooting gloves in the work clothing section of Wal Mart. Made by Wells Lamont and called "Mech Pro".... they cost about $9.00. Black and thin enough for good feel. Woven cloth on the back side and leather like on the palm side. For cold weather I buy a size larger and put in a polypro liner glove. In really frigid weather...same gloves w/fleece liners but my fingers get cold after a while.


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

I found some workable and inexpensive shooting gloves in the work clothing section of Wal Mart. Made by Wells Lamont and called "Mech Pro".... they cost about $9.00. Black and thin enough for good feel. Woven cloth on the back side and leather like on the palm side. For cold weather I buy a size larger and put in a polypro liner glove. In really frigid weather...same gloves w/fleece liners but my fingers get cold after a while.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Best way to warm up your hands is have a light pair of gloves on and get in a cattail slough and bust some cattails! It was a little cool this weekend especially since we aren't used to it! In the golden old days they used to cut off the tops of old socks and wear them like wrist bands and this would help to keep their hands warm. They also make all weather gloves for cold weather golf that work pretty good for keeping your hands warm and not being too bulky. You might be able to find them if you go to a Nike golf web site.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I use Filson fingerless wool gloves. Any brand will work but the filson merino wool has held up the best. They keep your hands warm but the fingerless still gives you the sensitivity for the safety and trigger. I use them for everything from ice fishing, deer hunting, ducks, etc.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I either use my Nomex gloves I got from the guard or else I will use the Wells Lamont chore gloves with a thin white pair of Wells Lamont liners.

When it gets really cold, the chore gloves get left home and change over to chopper outers with a wool liner and the knit gloves.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I really like the lightweight wool gloves you can get at Walmart for like 3.99. If you are doing any amount of walking they are warm enough for temps down into the teens. I wear them for most of my hunting


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wow, looks like I have a lot of options.

I think it is odd that you can buy a glove designed for cold weather hunting, and have your hands be colder with them on, than without.

I will probably just go no gloves untill I find a pair that works.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is the best laugh I've had on this site in a while.
You guys are like a bunch of Jr. High girls........."What are you wearing to school tomorrow?" oke: :toofunny: :lame:

Okay you sucked me in.
Wells Lamont fuzzy yellow with red cuffs 6 pack for $10 bucks wash them first they get much softer then :stirpot: :toofunny: :thumb:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Wells Lamont fuzzy yellow with red cuffs 6 pack for $10 bucks


Make sure you call me before school so we don't end up wearing the same thing Zog. :lol:

Both dad and I have a circulation problem (genetics) in our hands, that when they get cold, the fingers lock up at the knuckles. I like glomitt type gloves with the flip over mitten cover that allows for some finger warmth. Stick a chemical handwarmer in the mitt to keep your digits warm.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i just have a pretty cheap pair of thin camoflauge gloves from walmart,they work great or pretty good. But most of the time i just end up taking them off. you will get used to the coldness after a couple of min.


----------



## twinterhalter (Nov 15, 2004)

PSRyan18,
You are correct. Bob Allen insulated gloves are the best "Hunting" gloves ever made. Well worth every penny spent.


----------

